
Chainlink CEO: How “Mixicles” can change the game for smart contract privacy - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/9037/chainlink-ceo-sergey-nazarov-mixicles-smart-contract-defi-privacy
======
coolspot
Where can I read technical description of "Mixicles"? Couldn't find it on
official website and developer documentation.

